# First litter 10!



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's the babies 10 all together









Here's mom


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

beatiful mother and pinkies =)


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks alot there beatiful little babies all have pink eyes besides two.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

If that was mom, who was dad? Nice babies!


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure who the dad is i got here that way so i'm not sure what there going to turn out to be only three of them are dark everyone else is going to be white or something along those lines


----------

